# GPU HD 5670 Temperature & Health monitoring ???



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,..
i have purchased Sapphire Hd5670 1Gb DDR5 Graphics card.

I want to know how do i monitor the temperature of  the Graphics Card and its Helth???


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: GPU HD56710 Temperature & Health monitoring ???*

Use HWInfo32 or HWInfo64 depending on your OS. Click on the Sensors and you will get a plethora of information of temps etc. which also include temps, voltages of GFX card also.


Hope this helps.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: GPU HD56710 Temperature & Health monitoring ???*

hwinfo is good and you can also try afterburner,it has some cool features but it doen't show voltage.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: GPU HD56710 Temperature & Health monitoring ???*

I would suggest you to get HWinfo and use it sensor monitoring features - it will show the most infos possible 
HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: GPU HD56710 Temperature & Health monitoring ???*

I am not able to configure RivatTuner with the Win7 GPU monotor Gadget for my Sapphire ATI HD5670 1Gb DDR5.
Not able to get the "low-level hardware monitor" icon in RivaTuner.

Can some help with precise details ... 

Thanks
AH


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: GPU HD56710 Temperature & Health monitoring ???*

56710? Holy moly batman!!

Side note: Get GPU-Z.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: GPU HD56710 Temperature & Health monitoring ???*



Alive_Hunter said:


> I am not able to configure RivatTuner with the Win7 GPU monotor Gadget for my Sapphire ATI HD5670 1Gb DDR5.
> Not able to get the "low-level hardware monitor" icon in RivaTuner.
> 
> Can some help with precise details ...
> ...



Riva Tuner is a old piece of app and there's no update for it available anymore -so it's no wonder it can act weirdly - get what we have suggested in previous posts


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 21, 2011)

ANYWAYS ...started using "ATI-GPU-Sidebar-Gadget" direct gadget for Win7... 
simple and gr8 gadget....
chk the thread ATI GPU Sidebar Gadget - 
ATI GPU Sidebar Gadget


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

So everything's OK now?


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

Alive_Hunter said:


> ANYWAYS ...started using "ATI-GPU-Sidebar-Gadget" direct gadget for Win7...
> simple and gr8 gadget....
> chk the thread ATI GPU Sidebar Gadget -
> ATI GPU Sidebar Gadget



The link is not working - can you provide a working link.


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

^^
Points to some other forum.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ chcek out this website - you'll like it 
OrbLog


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, added to favorites.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

I think everybody knows about this site, but for monitoring gadgets, it's pretty much an one-stop solution:-

Most Wanted and Popular Windows 7 and Windows Vista Gadgets


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice find - bookmarked and thanks a bunch for this 



asingh said:


> Thanks, added to favorites.



you're welcome


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

You are most welcome, tg.


----------

